# Where is my water coming from?



## mstmiller78 (Aug 10, 2007)

So I am getting new carpet for my 85 Cabby and thought I could easily tell where are all water was coming from but I can not. 
There is water that piles up under my seats. Heres the thing! It is ONLY under the seats! The surrounding areas are dry... but under the seats is a wreck.
I pulled part of the carpet up to check and there were little holes and drain out to bigger ones on the bottom of the car. These holes are staggered from one another and I feel like the impossibility of these holes causing all this water is almost absurd. Also, it gets wet there even if I am not driving. I have tried to research online and nothing. I found a few things about door seals which would be a great suggestion except the carpet around my doors is completely dry!
I would like to fix this problem before I install my carpet kit so I don't ruin that carpet too!
thanks!


----------



## JPX (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: Where is my water coming from? (mstmiller78)*

Rain tray drains at the firewall. If they are clogged and back up, the water will enter through the wire/cable grommets behind your dash. Dry doors, wet floor.


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Where is my water coming from? (JPX)*

door vapor barriers(plastic sheel behind panel) leaking and/or clogged drains at bottom of doors
check the mk1 forums for more help
more traffic and info


----------



## joshfal (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Where is my water coming from? (VWsEatRice)*

i am not sure about mk1 but i know with mk2 if your tail light seal or hatch seal leaks, the water will run from the back all the way to the floor pan. i had that happen with my gti.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Where is my water coming from? (joshfal)*

most VW/Audi floors are angled so that most of the water on the floor will drain back to the rear section, right behind the front seats.


----------

